# AndyC vs 205 GTi 1FM



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Rob brought his rather special 205 to me back in November for some assessment and he came back on Sunday for the car to be corrected. Some background on the 1FM as follows (from Wikipedia so don't blame me if it's all BS...)

The 1FM was produced only in the UK in 1992 to coincide with the 25th birthday of BBC Radio 1. Only 25 were made and each car was individually numbered with a small brass plate.[1] Every one was black and had dark grey anodized alloy wheels with a silver rim. The car had every extra as standard including ABS, air conditioning, catalytic converter, full black leather interior, power steering and remote central locking. A special stereo system including a CD changer and an acoustic rear shelf was designed by Clarion especially for this car. The car had unique 'Radio 1' badging, and Radio 1 ran a competition on air to win one.

It is thought that 17 of the 25 still exist and Rob's is one of only two still in original condition with most equipment left intact (good job as original parts are almost impossible to source now). Even better, it's the first one built!










When we assessed the car originally, a section of the bonnet corrected easily and left a defect free finish - I should have know better than to expect an easy day but more on that below…..

Car when it arrived - looks reasonably clean, tidy & straight.



















Wash process as follows.


Pre soak arches, wheels, tyres and all shuts with Surfex at approximately 5% to water ratio
Foam with Autofoam via HD lance and leave to dwell for 5-6 minutes
Rinse with high pressure
TBM using Dodo BTBM and wool wash mitt

During foaming;



















Car was then clayed using Sonus green and AS Reglaze as lubricant and dried using SP plush drying towels.

At this point, the weather was on my side - sunny, warm with a few clouds and I've found that warm weather usually favours Menzerna. After a test section of the bonnet determined the best method, RD3.02 was chosen via a 3M yellow waffle pad. This was spread and worked up to around 2000rpm and then burnished back down to around 1000rpm over 10-15 passes. This left a finish free from all but the deeper scratches. Before/after and 50/50 below:




























The weather then kicked me in the nuts - cloud, temperature drop to start with, followed by showers and even hail - nice!

The paintwork didn't help - the passenger side alone was 4 different shades of black from wing through to boot lid and showed significant OP and sanding marks. Wing before/after:



















I had to mix the 3.02 with 85RD to stop it clumping and marring, stepping up to 106FA for more cut when needed. My before/after pictures also pretty much stopped as I had my work cut out just correcting - sorry!

Before/after rear ¼ panel:



















I then worked around the car again using 85RD via blue 3M finishing pad to burnish to the highest gloss possible.

The entire car was wiped down with IPA/water at 50/50 dilution in preparation for LSP and dressing.

In usual 205 fashion, the trim had seen better days so the weapon of choice was Gtechniq C4 trim coat.










The trim was wiped down using neat IPA to remove all previous traces of product, grease and dirt and the G4 was applied and wiped gently straight away; 50/50 of rear bumper:










LSP was Swissvax Onyx as I've found that this gives outstanding results on solid black and TBH I rate it as my own personal favourite wax in the £40 price bracket. Applied to entire car using soft side of a German applicator and buffed using one of the famously soft Zaino blue towels.

Wheels had Zaino AIO followed by a coat of Jetseal 109 and tyres Poorboys B&B x 2 coats about 30 minutes apart then buffed dry.

Whilst finishing this stage, the sun appeared again and highlighted that the passenger side rear quarter was an absolute mess with marring and swirling apparent. I spent the best part of an hour fixing this, eventually resorting to 4" square sections using 85RD at low rpm.

A few finished shots on the driveway:



















Can you guess what colour my 1.9 wheels are going to be refurbed in?? :thumb:





































We then headed out to a nice spot to catch the last of the day's sun as my driveway was in almost total shade. I joined Rob in my 205 for some French girl on girl action


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Andy, I didn't even know Radio 1 ran a competition. Nice motor even fro today.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job matey :thumb:

Really like the wheels as well give a nice contrast to the black bodywork.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

ads2k said:


> Really like the wheels as well give a nice contrast to the black bodywork.


Glad you said that Ad - as that's pretty much how mine will look when they're done in a couple of months' time :wave:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great read that, Andy :thumb: Sounds like you really had your work cut out with the weather there, mate, but got the results in the end :thumb:

I wonder if the new Menz 203S would have faired any better than the IP for ease of working (and maybe even negated having to have the final pass over with the 85 Final Finish?) Not used it myself yet, so am only having a guess here 

How much of the paintwork is original then, as like you say that front N/S wing in particular looks a bit orange peely?

Anyway, car(s) look fantastic, great seeing the 2 of them together :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work Andy, looks very sweet indeed:thumb: couldnt help myself on the Hmmmmm photograpy post. Trust your week is going well (so far:thumb 

Catch you soon.

Mike S:wave:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks great


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great car and finish there. :thumb:
I remember these cars on Radio 1. Is it that long since they were launched! ....Boy I feel old....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Great car and finish there. :thumb:
> I remember these cars on Radio 1. Is it that long since they were launched! ....Boy I feel old....


join the club!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Pit Viper said:


> IHow much of the paintwork is original then, as like you say that front N/S wing in particular looks a bit orange peely?


Not much of it TBH mate - I've suggested to Rob that a full respray should be his next purchase!

I tried 203S but it performed no better than the rest - just a Menzerna thing!



stargazer said:


> Great car and finish there. :thumb:
> I remember these cars on Radio 1. Is it that long since they were launched! ....Boy I feel old....


I think Wikipedia may have lied - the car's an L reg which AFAIK is 1994 not 92 and they're all L registered. Still 15 years ago!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking wee car, and love the correction and finish achieved


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work Andy, the trim came up a treat with the C4, looks top notch


----------



## c11ris (May 6, 2007)

Thats a great job. 

You have however put me in the mood for a 205 GTI now.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

2 top french sexy girls - superb :thumb:

hate looking at those pics as the 1.9GTi is that one car I always wanted to own but never did


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Andy:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> 2 top french sexy girls - superb :thumb:
> 
> hate looking at those pics as the 1.9GTi is that one car I always wanted to own but never did


Now's the time mate as they're approaching rocking horse poo status (good, straight ones anyway) and values are beginning to move upwards. This one is a cracker as despite the paint being "not to DW standards"(!) it really is a straight, standard and unmolested car and well looked after.

Rob has also been taught the right way to keep it looking good too!


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

That car do look pretty, top work you did on that and you are so right on the values of 205's going up as so meny are getting wrecked and broken up for parts.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

lovelly, great cars as well


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, such a nice car (and what a spec for a little car)


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Andy - both of them at Pugfest this year ?


----------

